# Siemens eq9 s500 error message



## Rico (Apr 26, 2020)

My Siemens eq9 s500 comes up with the error message "Refill with still water or remove filter".
I checked everything accoring the manual but the error stays and I can't use the machine.
Anybody had the same? Some tips how to handle?
How can I open the machine since I don't see any screws.


----------



## Tobias (Jan 15, 2021)

I have the same issue bit I can just tanke out the water tank and put it in again and it works. Then it comes back after 5-20 cups. 
@RicoWhat did you do to resolve it?


----------

